# No turning back now!



## Resident (Feb 21, 2008)

Well my sword is bought and paid for, and I have to say I am positively brimming with anticipation. I am so excited about this costume. This is a really promising first step. My only regret is that I wont be able to take my crown jewel to the party because (as hooch correctly guessed, it is very sharp and could slash someone in two), but it doesn't matter. If I can make my costume even half as terrifying as its inspiration. It wont matter that I don't have this vicous killing machine with me.

In Unbridled Excitment,

The ReSiDeNT


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Is there any way that you could find a sheath for it?


----------

